# my starting collection



## Pineknot (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm beginning my collection so I have very few orchids.

My paphs are:
Paph. Moquettianum 'Pine knot' X greyii
Paph Malipoense

My non-paph:
Phal Mini Mark Holm

That's all I have...for now...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2008)

You have to start somewhere of course, I'm glade to see you have more Paphs then others ( I'm partial to slippers). Keep on collecting and checkout your local Orchid Society if you haven't yet.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2008)

Take your time; there's plenty to learn and see. Where are you located?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 14, 2008)

Take your time soon you will have no more room!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 14, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Take your time soon you will have no more room!
> 
> Ramon



I agree!! 
This is one of the reasons, why I stopped (after 20 years!) purchasing too large-sized orchids (or youngsters of those, which are still small!), and slippers are of course a good alternative: having beautiful plants and flowers, that will mostly not grow to uncontrolable specimen; 

good luck. Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2008)

There's plenty you will see posted here that you will fall in love with & gotta have!


----------



## Pineknot (Jan 14, 2008)

There is just so many paphs to choose from and that's a good thing  



NYEric said:


> Take your time; there's plenty to learn and see. Where are you located?



I'm in Florida.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, 19th WOC in Miami- 6 days!


----------

